# Anyone else having trouble drawing money from ATMs?



## Thrasymachus (Nov 19, 2015)

I live and work in New Jersey, USA but am visiting my sick father in Greece. Yesterday, I went to five different ATM machines in Patras, Greece at different banks and couldn't take out any money after a month and a half of being here and drawing out money on a consistent basis before this. Today I tried again at two different banks and I had the same issue. This is the message that one of the ATMs gave me: 
"The ATM is temporarily unable to process the transaction requested. Your transaction has been cancelled." 

The last activity on my account before this was transferring $12,000 from my checking account to my savings account via online banking. I already logged into my online banking and sent a secure email to my bank back in Morris County, NJ, describing my ATM issues, but they have not replied back to me. I would have called them but it is so overpriced and my Cosmote Whats UP only has five minutes left anyway and I am cash starved. 

I really hope this is temporary as I have only about 4 Euros remaining and will have to borrow money from relatives. Is there any expat, especially one from the USA having similar problems?


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

You are best to walk into a bank you have been using and sit down and speak to them,they nearly all speak fluent English and then you will know why this is happening to you and perhaps talk to the international desk person.


----------

